# Why do some breeders sell cats for cheaper for not GCCF registering them?



## lopper (Aug 4, 2010)

As title, just curious why most don't but some do? (not talking about active register) I am a newbie to the pure bred game.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

It is usually a scam. Those that don't cannot for one reason or another whether they are producing too many litters from a queen like a kitten farmer or if they bought the queen on the non active and were never allowed to breed from her. Being regustered with GCCF, TICA or FIFE is a step in the right direction to a reputable breeder but by no means a guarantee.


----------



## lopper (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks - I have seen an advert that says they will be GCCF Reg for extra money - so they are suggesting that they are eligible to be registered - thats what makes no sense to me - if they are eligible why not just do it?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Their own cats are probably not registered at all. When people talk about 'paperwork' most pet buyers think of the pedigree certificate. Good word that 'certificate', makes it all sound very official. That document is produced by the breeder and checked by nobody. Anyone can make up a pedigree certificate.

If the kitten is registered then the registration body checks their database before issuing what is commonly referred as the pink slip (GCCF) or blue slip (TICA). These are actually transfer of ownership documents with all the relevant information on each kitten. If all is well and whatever the breeder is registering are at least possible from the parents they are listing on the pedigree then these documents will be issued. Breeders also have to sign the pedigree certificate with a statement saying it is accurate to the best of their knowledge.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> if they are eligible why not just do it?


One reason is that some people believe if they do not register the kittens then they will not be subject to GCCF rules or discplinary procedures. They might want to sell the kittens early without vaccs to save expense. They're wrong as anybody breeding from a registered cat can be called to account and fined. If they don't pay then their details go up on the GCCF disciplinary pages for all to see.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Also be mindful that if they are making a big fuss about registering the kittens, when it comes to collecting them they will make excuses as to why the paperwork isn't there & that they will post it on to you & you'll never ever get it because it isn't something they ever could do for the reasons above.

The best way to avoid all these huge problems with backyard breeders is to find the breed club & approach a contact on their website & ask for advice to find a reputable breeder in your area. 

Most pedigree kittens from reputable breeders will range from about £325 to £400 depending on where you live & the breed but will include vaccinations, vet checks, 4 weeks insurance, litter trained, de-fleaing, de-worming (both as a precaution) and a very loving home that has raised a well socialised, healthy, nosey and playful kitten. Those that are avoiding registering for poor reasons are likely to have no health checks, poor socialisation (biting & scratching in fear), no vaccinations and no regard for genetic issues in the breed.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

lopper said:


> Thanks - I have seen an advert that says they will be GCCF Reg for extra money - so they are suggesting that they are eligible to be registered - thats what makes no sense to me - if they are eligible why not just do it?


Doesn't make much sense to me either, unless the offer is to sell unvaccinated at one price (and unregistered) or vaccinated and registered for a higher price. registration isn't that expensive, it might at worst account for an increase of about £20, that's all. I suppose another possibility is that the said breeder has two litters available and one cannot be registered because (for example) they have been bred from a non-active parent.

Liz


----------



## lopper (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone - I am pretty sure it is to do with the vac's. They hadn't been vaccinated.

I am going to ask another question but I think I'll start a new thread.

Thanks again


----------

